# Crimbo Cat Competion...............



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thought I would start a Christmas Kitty Comp to see us into the new year. No prizes this time, just purely for fun. So lets see all your festive furries doing what they do best.......................................

Closing date 12 noon on 4th January


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Opal posing in front of the fibre optic baubleless/ tinselless tree, lol


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are my Christmas Kittens photos











Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like its just you and me then Matt, fancy your chances with them gorgeous pics, lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh my cats hate wearing things for christmas.. I'll wrap some tinsel round Jack instead lmao


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Amongst the wrapping paper


----------



## bobby N booboo (Dec 30, 2008)

heres our two little boys...lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/23355-shadow-xmas.html

heres what my baby was getting up to!!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, well, I think I'm too late for the competition, but I'll add my picture to the thread anyway.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi WhiteNile

Lovley pic, Where did you get that Fleece its beautiful


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Lovley pic, Where did you get that Fleece its beautiful


Thanks!  I got it as a freebie from a catalogue for spending a certain amount, but I don't recall which catalogue it was. They are selling one the same on eBay, though: *here!*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for that, Hope you didnt think i was being cheeky I just really liked it x


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Nah, I didn't think you were being cheeky at all!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Saynamore, shouldn't the poll have been a sticky?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

:001_tongue::001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

WhiteNile said:


> Saynamore, shouldn't the poll have been a sticky?


Sorry sweets but I dont have that privelege now to make it a sticky!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Sorry sweets but I dont have that privelege now to make it a sticky!


Oh, sorry, hun...I thought you were a moderator or administrator or something.  It's not important, in any case...just an idea.


----------

